# Anfäger im Brandungsangeln (Scheveningen) braucht Eure Hilfe :-)



## Pangasius29 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ich fahre am 1.Juni nach Scheveningen, wollte mal an der Mole direkt am Hafen in der Brandung versuchen. Nun kommt das Problem, ich habe null Erfaharungen bezüglich Meeresangeln. Welchen Schein benötige ich (Gesetzeslage), welche Köder/Montagen eignen sich am besten, mit welchem Fisch kann ich dort rechnen....wäre für jeden Tip dankbar 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Peter5 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfäger im Brandungsangeln (Scheveningen) braucht Eure Hilfe *

Hallo Pangasius29
Soweit ich weiß brauchst du keinen Schein, wenn du die Meeresseite befischst!! Zu anderen Punkten weiß ich auch nicht viel, denn bin auch ein Anfänger und werde gespannt auf die Beiträge der anderen warten.


----------



## Pangasius29 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfäger im Brandungsangeln (Scheveningen) braucht Eure Hilfe *

will wohl keiner mehr Antworten ....


----------



## Raffie (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfäger im Brandungsangeln (Scheveningen) braucht Eure Hilfe *

Hallo Angelfreunden,

Ich bin immer aktif im n#ff#n das andere forum, aber ich werde euch versprechen das ich mir hier ofter melden soll.

Mein name ist Rafie, bin Hollander und ich wohne seit 6 Jahre im Norwegen und bin da Angelguide umgebung Bergen.

Ich hab immer am strand geangelt, brandungsangeln, hab fast am strand gewonht im Zeeland Vlissingen.

Im Holland hab ich noch immer das grosstes Slazwasser internetseite fur Meeresangler von Holland und Belgium. Jeden tag schreiben anglers da die nachrichte und da sind auch viele angeplatze... (alles im Hollandisch.)

So zum deine frage......
nein man braucht kein schein zum angeln im salzwasser in Holland. Aber Scheveningen ist nicht der beste platz zum Brandungsangeln. Besser ist Zeeland, Domburg, Westkapelle, Vlissingen und und und.

grusse Raffie
#h


----------



## Strykee (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfäger im Brandungsangeln (Scheveningen) braucht Eure Hilfe *

Moin, 

Wollte auch in der ersten Juni Woche nach Sheveningen und wollte mir nen paar Infos reinholen wie es dort mit Hornhechten und Wolfsbarsch ausschaut.

Möcht gern dort bisl Spinnen (Gummifische/ Blinker / Wobbler)
Nur hat mir mein Gufidealer im Angelladen gesacht das man in Sheveningen kaum bis garnix fangen wird.

Hat jemand von Euch dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Pangasius29 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfäger im Brandungsangeln (Scheveningen) braucht Eure Hilfe *

super, danke schon mal. Hab mich etwas schlau gelesen und oft war die Rede von Ijmunden/Velsen. Würde dann dort von der Mole angeln, meint Ihr 150gr bis 200gr Bleie würden ausreichen?


----------



## Raffie (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfäger im Brandungsangeln (Scheveningen) braucht Eure Hilfe *

Hai Sebastiaan,

Scheveningen bringt kaum fish, das es strand kein langsam tief werd, so hat wenig sinn.

Aber da sind viele andere platze, zb IJmuiden, Zeeland.

Shau ab und zu mal hier:

http://www.zeevisland.com/vangstbericht/maanden/kant-vangstberichten.htm 

Raffie


----------

